# Dell Inspiron 6000 drivers cd...



## seb1uk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all, 

I need a whole bunch of drivers for this laptop but only a few are listed on dells website. Of the ones I downloaded only 1 worked!

Dell havent responded to me- I guess because the machine is out of warranty, so does anybody know where I can get a copy of the Dell cd that would have been issued when sold?

Any help appreciated,

Seb


----------



## Mystalyn (Nov 16, 2004)

Is this the place you went to on dell?? http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=en&s=dhs&SystemID=INS_PNT_6000&os=WW1&osl=EN

Because it seems to have all the drivers.

Also, you may try 
http://driverscollection.com/?H=Inspiron 6000&By=Dell

But as for the CD unless you know someone with a copy of the cd, get dell to send you one, or use a repair cd like the ones you see on ebay there really is no other way. I have repaired many dells for friends and family that have bought used ones without the cd's and I always used Dell's website to find the drivers individually. 

Good Luck,
Myst


----------



## seb1uk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Mystalyn,

The second link you gave me has worked a treat.
Also, I have seen them on ebay now- think I'll get one!
Thanks a lot for your assistance 

Best regards,

Seb.


----------



## Mystalyn (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Seb,
That's great! Glad I could help. If you are fixing this for your personal use you may consider burn/copy a copy of the drivers to a cd or making a back up copy of your pc to a cd. Just a thought 

Myst :wave:


----------

